# Toro powershift 924, Chicago, $395



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

That is in very good shape. and the price is good to. maybe BROTHER GRUNT. should have a looksee at it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I posted on his thread. how in the name of ZEUS did it become my thread???????????


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You're just that good


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> You're just that good


 YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that's what she said.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that's what she said.


no comment


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH that's what she said.


Dream on, Todd.


----------

